# Lincoln Town Car Trunk Release/Assist



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

A few weeks ago, my trunk wouldn't latch without me turning off the car. Since then, I've figured out that I have to push the release button several times before it will allow me to latch the trunk (it has the automatic assist).

So, it was oil change time today, and I asked my friend who is also my mechanic to take a look at it for me. He said the motor is going out, and that part is a whopper. He wasn't aware of a way to bypass the auto assist or substitute maybe a crown vic manual latch.

Has anyone else experienced this? Know of any solutions that don't cost $620+labor?

As of now, it's still working, so I'm holding off. But I will be having nightmares about loading up luggage for pax only to have the trunk refuse to latch.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Old Caddies have the same kind of mechanism, a motor that pulls the trunk down which gets damaged when a yahoo tries to push it down. I suggest you try pulling one at a junk yard and go for the used part. Also, I did my own on the Cadillac, took me 1:15 to figure it out and get it installed, 170 seems high for labor unless there's a lot more disassembly required.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Old Caddies have the same kind of mechanism, a motor that pulls the trunk down which gets damaged when a yahoo tries to push it down. I suggest you try pulling one at a junk yard and go for the used part. Also, I did my own on the Cadillac, took me 1:15 to figure it out and get it installed, 170 seems high for labor unless there's a lot more disassembly required.


They have to open the door panel and everything. I'll get a 15% friends and family discount on the labor. But, yeah, $1,000 I could understand for an AC or a suspension. But a partially automatic trunk? Hardly seems worth the money.

Do you have any ideas about converting it to a regular trunk latch?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That sucks, mine was in the trunk lining, easy to get to. (sorry, didn't see that the 169 was for the latch, thought it was labor) You would need a good tinkerer to do the conversion. I would think it would be a totally custom job, take the latch, cylinder and hook off something else and get it spaced exactly right on yours and weld or bolt it in. Tough job! Easier and cheaper to call junk yards or go looking online for the part. Looks like a lot of parts on ebay and amazon.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That sucks, mine was in the trunk lining, easy to get to.


Mine probably is, too, after watching a few videos on YouTube. I just assumed since the switch was in the door, there would be a motor there.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191428443957&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

toi said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191428443957&globalID=EBAY-US


I'm not sure I would trust eBay for parts.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a new dorman part, why not?

I buy from ebay all the time, free shipping and no tax on many things I use.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm not sure I would trust eBay for parts.


You could get it from carquest or autozone too. Oem price is ridiculous


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm not sure I would trust eBay for parts.


I have installed a lot of Dorman door glass regulator motors. They're good for the price. Similar to the trunk motor


----------

